# Deep Point Lake?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anyone ever fished Deer Point Lake? In your opinion is any nice bass in it?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I fished it back in the 70s when I lived in Panama City. It used to be full of big bass. It also used to be full of hydrilla. They introduced weed-eating carp into the lake in the late 70s. Not sure how that worked out. I haven't kept up with it.
We also used to tear up the specks fishing on the saltwater side of the dam.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I have heard recently it is more of a pleasure lake... where locals go water skiing and completely disregard the rules and no wake zones. Fishing can be decent if you can get a quiet day with hardly any speed boaters.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Scroll down to Deer Point Lake and see what FWC reports.

http://www.myfwc.com/RECREATION/FW_forecasts_nwr.htm#deerpoint

A better indicator might be to just call Half Hitch tackle and see what they say.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info everyone. I'm trying to find some new places to try out instead of going to the local ponds all the time. New scenery will be good for a change. Thanks for the heads up about the skiers hopefully they aren't out next month.

Thanks fishwalton for the link good info. I'll make sure i post some pics if i get any decent fish but i will post a report.


----------

